# Planning An Epic Road Trip



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Hey guys I just got a new idea that popped into my head today that I would like to brainstorm and explore. I want to drive my Jeep from Toronto, to the most southern tip of Argentina.

Is this doable in todays times? I hear Northern Mexico is a death trap, not to mention other shady areas like Panama and Columbia. Whats the farthest you think I could get into S.America?

What are your guys opinions? Financially, Safety Wise, Precautions? Basically anything. Thank you.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i saw an "i shouldn't be alive" episode where a guy was riding his motorcycle from like michigan all the way down to the tip of chile. he made it all the way to columbia where he was held up by guerilla fighters and taken into the jungle for weeks. he only escaped because he pretended he was UBER sick, and then he started beating himself to death...the columbians were like "wtf, look at this crazy guy", so all the sudden he was brought to a red cross station or some crap, in the middle of the jungle, then he was briefed by the CIA and told he had to fly home...he said he was going to finish his trip, and the CIA guy said we'll have to stop you, and the guy was like "i just beat myself within an inch of my life, im not afraid of you...do what you have to do"...and then he walked off into the sunset and when he arrived in the subtropical beaches of southern chile, he found an undiscovered native nude beach with the hottest chilean women who had been forever outcast there by the tribe because they had broken their hymens by riding their bikes too hard, or falling on rocks...etc...so they were considered "impure"...anyway, this dude banged them all and then flew home to his wife and kids in michigan, and went back to his job as a greeter at wal-mart....i hear he's planning another trip though....

i know a kid from el salvador who's uncle drives up every other year and then back....takes him about a week he says. i'd imagine it could take 2 weeks minimum to get that far, and that's not stopping for sh*t.


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

U do realize u would hav to drive thru that cesspool u call America...dont u??


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Well considering where I want to go, Driving through the states is the easy part. Do you guys think it is possible to drive into S.America?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

it's very possible...id stash a gun somewhere though, and bring about 25 gallons of gas in containers. jeep is a good call. i'd definitely have canned foods stocked up, maybe an extra fully charged battery and a tool kit. i'd pack that MFer up with essentials.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

You need a car like Herby. Then you can go underwater etc. as needed.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Well considering where I want to go, Driving through the states is the easy part. Do you guys think it is possible to drive into S.America?


 Possible though legality issues may be a problem and you may need to get a fairy or something as I doubt there will be one continuous road all the way to the tip of south america. There may be a continuous road if you want to zig zag across the land but something like a fairy or something would probably be needed if you wanted the most efficient route. Im not sure how many faries carry cars in SA but it would help you a good deal if you could fairy your way down some of the rivers. You may need to fairy the car across when you hit all the rivers, dense jungles... of south america as im not sure how frequent bridges and paths would be. You would have to do a ton of research to plot a path as I don't even know if you can physically even find a continous path no matter how many jungles, rivers or other obsticles you avoid.

Would be a cool trip though if you can plan it out. Plenty of things that could go wrong too.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your right it would take months of planning, and emails and speaking to people who have done it or are well versed about S.Amerca. Anotehr thing that worries me is the Canadian Plates on my jeep, and also the fact that a 2004 jeep would stick out like a sore thumb in S.America - good way to get robbed or become a target.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Danny Tanner said:


> Your right it would take months of planning, and emails and speaking to people who have done it or are well versed about S.Amerca. Anotehr thing that worries me is the Canadian Plates on my jeep, and also the fact that a 2004 jeep would stick out like a sore thumb in S.America - good way to get robbed or become a target.


 Another thingI was goign to say is as much as you want a good jeep you may want wone that isn't that great so you could sell it then mayby fly, fairy or train through some remote areas without real roads. I would think you would need to get valid plates for any country your in and or at least make sure your drivers licence is valid there.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that's why you bullshit proof your vehicle...grab some run-flat tires, make some sort of lock where you can only open the door from the inside, put some packaging tape on the windows so they dont blow out into dust...get yourself a solid megaphone...i've used "streetthunder"'s before and they'll get your attention. a good quality defensive flashlight with a strobe feature. a good knife...probably your toughest area's are going to be northern mexico and columbia. although el-salvador gets pretty rough i hear.

by the way...from the looks of it, you'd probably be looking at around 16,000 miles each way...


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

you could pay for your trip in full on the way to back Canada....How many people did you say can you fit in your jeep?

DT, A kinder gentler coyote.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

A good warmup trip would be something like across canada and/or usa that way there will be less legality issues driving/ boarder crossing, a farily straight forward drive and you won't get killed by some tribe, druglords or get lost and die in some remote jungle.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

CLUSTER ONE said:


> A good warmup trip would be something like across canada and/or usa that way there will be less legality issues driving/ boarder crossing, *a farily straight forward drive and you won't get killed by some tribe, druglords or get lost and die in some remote jungle.*


Now now. Let's not deter him....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

dude its totally possible. drive down south across america then hit up the pan-american highway and that takes you straight to Buenos Aires then grab the final highway (forget what its called) and that takes you right to the tip.

make sure you get your visa sorted for each country the highway passes and on your way you go.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

I'm putting my money on you becoming an unwilling drug mule before you get the Mexican border out of your rear view mirror.







Send us a postcard from jail!


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

i see "Locked Up Abroad" in ur future


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

r1dermon said:


> A good warmup trip would be something like across canada and/or usa that way there will be less legality issues driving/ boarder crossing, a farily straight forward drive and you won't get killed by some tribe, druglords or get lost and die in some remote jungle.


Agreed, try driving across Canada, then up the Yukon highway to Alaska.

What makes you want to do this?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe I should do Canada trip first this April or May for practice and to build confidence. There is some BADASS country to be seen in Canada. I want to do it because I want to do something. Im too old to be just f*cking around in Toronto with all of the local douchers. I want to do Something challenging and amazing. Plus its freedom and its fun as hell.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Totally possible, but you'd have to plan the route carefully. There's alot of....iffy....places south of the US.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

a gun would make it difficult if it's in the general open area...but if it's hidden inside the air cleaner on your motor, who the f*ck is going to take the screws out and look inside to see it? there are plenty of places to stash a gun, and really, it'd be for an uber emergency, so i'd only bring a box of ammo.

i've pondered this idea, not very seriously...it's something that would be awesome to do, but honestly, i think the risks might outweigh the rewards unless you're traveling in an armored suburban with machine guns and a few navy seals.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

A gun would cause more problems than its worth. If something happens it happens I dont really care.

Before I even attempt this, im going to do a Canada trip and head West, seeing whatever it has to offer along the way, and then stop in Vancouver rest up at my Cousins, and then take a different route back and explore a bit more.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I dont think I agree with this dude - first of all, what good is a gun if its screwed deeply into your engine, and secondly, yes you could get in some bad situations without one but not many border guards take gun smuggling lightly either. You go into a trip like this planning to avoid the hot spots, or you just resign to the fact that you are risking your life. the worst of all of those options in my opinion would be spending time in a foreign jail.

Ive read about people who ocnverted their jeep into a moving home, with a bed that was on top of the roof. They drove through Africa and I know they were in some pretty heated situations and I know they also had to bribe every single official they met on the way.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

you wont drive that far. You will f*ck your car up. lol thats like 200,000+ kms ahah


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Also say if something happens, you pull out your gun and shoot some dude in El Salvador. You would be alive, but the prison that they put you in will have you wishing you were dead.

You just got to use some common sense and some really really good planning. You dont have to romantisize every situation with a gun.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

you should trade your jeep in for the unlimited, and rip the back seats out of it...convert it to a bedroom. haha.

my idea would be to get a hundred miles from the border, and then unstash the gun until you're 100 miles from the next border...just so you have it in-case. i dunno...im american, you canadians dont understand. it's definitely not something i'd take lightly. i'd armor my vehicle if i was driving through all that sh*t.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Your not going to be doing ANYTHING with a handgun in S.America besides deter some petty thief or robbery. If that happens how much drama will that draw to you? Foreigner with a weapon = 6 months in a jail full of predators awaiting trial.

Your handgun under your hood is not going to deter some Columbian Rebels from kidnapping you. Your handgun is not going to do anything for you if you get caught up with some gangs in a Brazilian Favela. You do not want to be using a handgun in S.America. Money is more powerful than a gun over there. Maybe a hidden stash of a grand or two for a bribe? Pulling out a gun in the lawless lands of S.America (which I will plan to avoid) will either get you killed or thrown into a jail wishing you were killed. Stop with these fantasies.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

r1dermon said:


> you should trade your jeep in for the unlimited, and rip the back seats out of it...convert it to a bedroom. haha.
> 
> my idea would be to get a hundred miles from the border, and then unstash the gun until you're 100 miles from the next border...just so you have it in-case. i dunno...im american, you canadians dont understand. it's definitely not something i'd take lightly. *i'd armor my vehicle if i was driving through all that sh*t.*


Why not just fly?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

06 C6 LS2 said:


> you should trade your jeep in for the unlimited, and rip the back seats out of it...convert it to a bedroom. haha.
> 
> my idea would be to get a hundred miles from the border, and then unstash the gun until you're 100 miles from the next border...just so you have it in-case. i dunno...im american, you canadians dont understand. it's definitely not something i'd take lightly. *i'd armor my vehicle if i was driving through all that sh*t.*


Why not just fly?
[/quote]

i dont know...maybe ask the OP? believe me, i'd be on a plane.


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

This is a pretty big trip for a guy that was worried about merging onto freeways only a year ago.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^
















DT, what's the furthest south you've been from your home town? How's 47CF and 100% humidity sound to ya? Like big bugs? How about little ones? Like mosquitoes? Malaria? Dengue fever? I knew a guy got Dengue, he didn't enjoy it.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

take the gun DT,if you are gonna get caught just remember,if you save 1 bullet you can use it on yourself before they put you in columbia buttfuck prison.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Bawb2u said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been 90 miles of the Florida Keys to Cuba. Been to India 5 times, last time around 2008. I have even been chased by a cobra when I was around 5 over there. I love places like that I can handle the warmth and humididty.

I have been practicing bros, im pretty confident on any roads. The only reason I was hesistant last year was because I had just gotten my full license and havent been on any large highways, but I have been traveling via highway almost daily now days.

There are a lot of risks yes, wouldnt expect many of you to even think about doing this, but its something I would like to do. Plan it, research it, and brainstorm it. Im just brainstorming nothing more.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Well, since you're planning on visiting your family in Vancouver that actually makes your route a lot simpler. Once you get into Vancouver just get on I-5 South and it will take you all the way to Mexico with no interruption.

But forget simple. If you want a little adventure then you've got to drive the Washington/Oregon coastal highways. It's absolutely beautiful out there.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

that'd be a trip...drive west through canada, then drive the coastal route the entire way to southern chile, then come up argentina's coast, through brazil, up the coast through mexico, along the gulf, then up the east coast, and once you hit halifax, turn west and end...that'd take at least a year to do properly. but that'd be the trip of a lifetime.


----------



## philbert (Mar 8, 2007)

definitely more than possible. one thing is i wouldnt go till i was at least 75% fluent in spanish. u get no respect anywhere outside of touristy places with out it. also if u get arrested either bribe the cops or just let them take u to jail. i have been taken to "jail" probably about 7 times in mexico for everything from "speeding"(basically the cop wants a bribe) to assault to possession. everytime if i didnt pay the bribe they'd take me about a block away from the jail and just let me go. in mexico less than 5 grams of weed is legal i had less than an eighth and they cop tried to arrest me so i let him. same thing just lookin for a bribe. see from mexico south cops make like $20 a day so bribes go a long ass way there. i got in a fight with a guy from england in mexico the cop wanted to arrest me for assault but i just gave him my sunglasses and he let me go best part was they were fake. lol hillarious. so the law enforcement is easy to deal with. the criminals however are not. they make way more money than cops so the are harder to buy off. that is the biggest danger is criminals. my suggestion to blend in as much as possible is cross boarders on foot and rent cars that DO NOT mark that they are rentals on them. taking ur own car to S. america is dumb u won't leave with it.


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

Danny Tanner said:


> There are a lot of risks yes, wouldnt expect many of you to even think about doing this, but its something I would like to do. Plan it, research it, and brainstorm it. Im just brainstorming nothing more.


All messing around aside, I like your desire to do an epic thing and now is the time. I just don't think a vehicle trip like you described is practical or safe.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I say run across canada. Terry fox did a good chunck of canada minus a leg so im sure the legandary DT can do it!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Weren't you afraid to merge on to a highway last year?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

He has been practicing he said lol. How is driving in mexico and SA? There are some crazy driving vids in asia, europs and india with like 1000 cars per street. would the drive down there be liek in canada or usa or would some parts be full of soem crazy drivers and traffic?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Don't laugh! They did it on bikes.

http://ireport.cnn.com/blogs/ireport-blog/2011/03/24/family-s-three-year-bike-ride-a-lifetime-of-memories?hpt=C2


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That is amazing, the kids learned from teh trip :

"The idea that people are good," said Sathre-Vogel. "It doesn't matter what kind of wrapper they come in --- they're all people and they're all friends."

The average American kid does not believe anything even matters across his borders or what lies beyond it, these kids will grow up to be amazing people.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

sweet ill roll DT im gonna do a cross canada trip this summer with my girl.. southern trip to chile would have to be a guys only trip especially if your going to brazil









i agree with r1der though a strap is a must man you are too canadianized that sh*t is a necessity in south america they WILL rob your ****** ass


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

if you want epic you should first drive to northern alaska and start from there. if it's worth doing, do it right.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

I agree with everything R1 said except for the gun. It's very likely they could tear your car to pieces at a checkpoint and find it. It can be done, I read a story about some guys that traveled down the pacific and surfed the whole way. I'd either sell or ditch the car at the end and fly back though.

I think it's an epic idea, but I wouldn't ever do it. My white ass sticks out way too much around a bunch of brown people.


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

This post is a laugh all in it self..... "Oh I want to drive to all the way to down to Argentina and back, me so scared"...... Dude people have done this and are okay. Life a risk......


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

i was just thinking tonight, since im getting on a plane sunday to hit the grand canyon for a week, and im going to indiana in may, and i'll be going to georgia next october...dude, as someone who has a kid, is getting married and settling down with all the sh*t that go's with that...YOU should do something awesome like this. you've got no responsibilities (kids, house...etc...), this is the time of your life to go out and do something ridiculous. i've always wanted to drive down the east coast, then drive west to socal, then north, then east through northern US...i know i'll get there someday, but i'd do it TOMORROW if i didn't have a kid or a wife, or all the crap that go's with that. i think back to a trip to myrtle beach that i did when i was 19 with my buddies. there is nothing that will compare with how amazing that trip was, and im sure i'll have awesome vacations with my family in the future, and they'll be awesome in their own way...but when you're young, nothing compares, and when you finally do get committed to something, you'll look back with fond memories and trust me, no matter what the cost, you'll never regret doing something outrageous like that kind of trip. i only wish i had the ability to do something like that, because i'd go in a second.

whatever you choose to do, i hope you choose to do something. you only live once, and you're only young once. before you have kids, get married...all that bullshit, do something crazy. you have to...IMO you can't afford not to. that memory IMO is among the greatest memories you'll have in your whole life. i really hope you jump at the chance to do SOMETHING that takes you thousands of miles from your home, to completely foreign places, discovering new stuff and meeting new people. nothing compares.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

id rather be caught with a gun at a border than caught without one in the f*cking jungle.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^It really doesnt matter because he's not going to go 5 miles outside of Toronto (or wherever the f*ck he's from) until his sack drops anyway.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My sac has dropped. If I remember correctly it fell nice and neatly on your Mom's chin.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

^^^^^^^^







lame comeback


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

muskielover1 said:


> id rather be caught with a gun at a border than caught without one in the f*cking jungle.


You'd rather get put in a foreign prison for what is likely to be a felony than to avoid the bad parts?

Sounds about right, your logic is usually this bulletproof


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

TheWayThingsR said:


> A good warmup trip would be something like across canada and/or usa that way there will be less legality issues driving/ boarder crossing, *a farily straight forward drive and you won't get killed by some tribe, druglords or get lost and die in some remote jungle.*


Now now. Let's not deter him....
[/quote]


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

10pointers said:


> id rather be caught with a gun at a border than caught without one in the f*cking jungle.


You'd rather get put in a foreign prison for what is likely to be a felony than to avoid the bad parts?

Sounds about right, your logic is usually this bulletproof
[/quote]
you have obviously either never travelled to a poor country or done it without a guide

if you look like a tourist with money in any third world country by yourself.. your ass is getting hassled and/or robbed, theres no such thing as good/bad areas where there is poor there is crime its that simple

they arent gonna strip search your car DT you have a canadian passport you can go pretty much anywhere without a hassle

just hide that sh*t


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Trigga said:


> id rather be caught with a gun at a border than caught without one in the f*cking jungle.


You'd rather get put in a foreign prison for what is likely to be a felony than to avoid the bad parts?

Sounds about right, your logic is usually this bulletproof
[/quote]
you have obviously either never travelled to a poor country or done it without a guide

if you look like a tourist with money in any third world country by yourself.. your ass is getting hassled and/or robbed, theres no such thing as good/bad areas where there is poor there is crime its that simple

they arent gonna strip search your car DT you have a canadian passport you can go pretty much anywhere without a hassle

just hide that sh*t
[/quote]

lol Trigga I've been to 12 subsaharan African (although I only spent <5 days in most of them) countries and 5 South American countries, in some of the worst areas and I survived with no gun, I think DT could pull it off. You'd be suprised how little attention you will get if you learn the language a bit and you don't wear a God damn polo shirt and crisp jeans everywhere you go. And the whole world out there IS NOT trying to get you, especially if you are smart about it.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sadboy said:


> This post is a laugh all in it self..... "Oh I want to drive to all the way to down to Argentina and back, me so scared"...... Dude people have done this and are okay. Life a risk......


Yeah just don't forget your anxiety pills on your next trip to Walgreens tough guy.


----------

